# Please look at this video of tiger barb acting strangely



## Romad (Jun 28, 2009)

I just noticed this about 10 mins. ago. You can see one of my little monsters (green tiger barb) acting and swimming strangely. He seems to be having a hard time staying upright (best way I can describe it). He was fine when I got home a few hours ago.

I've studied him pretty closely and see no other signs of distress. Weekly water change done yesteray of about 20%. Ammonia, Nitrite at zero. Nitrates were at 10 before water change. 

All other fish acting just fine. What should I do?? The biggest hospital tank that I could set up would be 1-1/2 gallons for a day or two. I do have an empty 5 gallon on hand but have to find everything that goes with it.

Help! 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gHpIsmMakfg


----------



## kitten_penang (Mar 26, 2008)

is the barb still ok?? looked at the video still don't know whats wrong.sorry


----------



## Inga (Jun 8, 2010)

I am a real newbie to fish but I did used to have goldfish in my classroom and I had one that did that. When I talked to some fish people they said it was a swim bladder issue. Basically the fish got air in it's swim bladder. I was told to feed the fish frozen peas, thawed and with the skin off of the outside. That solved the problem. 

In this case however, I suggest you wait to hear from people here that know a lot more about fish then I do. I am sure Tiger Barbs and Goldfish are very different.

I can't wait to hear the answer though as I currently have Tiger Barbs. Good luck with your fish. I hope you can get some answers quickly. Poor little guy looks sort of sad.


----------



## kitten_penang (Mar 26, 2008)

doesn't peas give you gas??? did the gold fish pass wing and get the air out of it's swim bladder?


----------



## Romad (Jun 28, 2009)

Sorry I didn't get back to you sooner. By the next morning, he/she was fine and perfectly normal. Haven't seen the behavior since.

Very strange. Thanks to both of you.


----------

